# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Mỹ và Trung Quốc thi nhau mua lại các công ty game

## socialnv112

Theo ghi nhận từ ngân hàng đầu tư game Digi-Capital ở Luân Đôn cho biết, trị giá những thương vụ mua lại và sát nhật (Mergers & Acquisitions) đang trên đà xác lập kỷ lục mới trong năm nay. Trong 3 quý đầu năm 2014 vừa qua, tổng trị giá những phi vụ mua lại của các công ty game đã đạt đến 12,2 tỷ USD , lớn hơn 2 lần so với tổng số cả năm 2013.
Năm thương vụ thúc đẩy mạnh mẽ cho con số năm nay bao gồm Microsoft chi ra 2,5 tỷ USD để mua lại nhà sản xuất Mojang của tựa game Minecraft; Facebook bỏ ra 2 tỷ USD để mua lại công ty sáng chế thiết bị thực tế ảo Oculus VR; Giant Interactive bỏ ra 1,6 tỷ US để tiến hành tư hữu hóa; Amazon mua lại trang Twitch với giá trị 970 triệu USD; và Zhongji chi ra 960 triệu USD để mua lại các dòng game của FunPlus.

Trung Quốc và Mỹ nắm 10 thương vụ mua lại và sát nhập có giá trị cao nhất năm 2014


Ngoài trừ các thương vụ lớn, tình hình mua lại và sát của ngành game đang diễn ra ở mức tương tự như ghi nhận trong năm 2013. Người mua từ Trung Quốc và Mỹ đã thống trị top 10 vụ giao dịch đình đám của năm nay, với con số ngang bằng nhau là 5 cho mỗi nước. So với năm 2013 có 9 trên 10 vụ giao dịch lớn nhất đều thuộc về công ty của Trung Quốc và Nhật Bản, ngành game Mỹ đang tỏ ra sôi động hơn trong năm 2014 này.
Trước mắt, lực thúc đẩy chính của ngành game toàn cầu là sức tăng trưởng của game online và game mobile. Digi-Capital dự tính rằng tổng doanh thu phần mềm game sẽ tăng từ mức 70 tỷ USD hiện tại lên 100 tỷ USD vào năm 2017. Game online và game mobile có khả năng đạt tỷ lệ tăng trưởng hàng năm là 23,7% trong giai đoạn từ năm 2011 – 2017, vói tổng doanh thu đạt 60 tỷ USD vào năm 2017.
Lợi nhuận của các nhà đầu tư game sẽ gấp 11 lần số tiền đã đầu tư trong năm 2014. Cho đến hết quy 3 năm 2014, giá trị tiền đầu tư game đã chạm mức 1,1 tỷ USD, vượt qua con số 1 tỷ USD của cả năm 2013. Game mobile và công nghệ game vẫn là hai hạng mục được đầu tư nhiều nhất trong năm nay.

Lợi nhuận cho các nhà đầu tư game lớn gấp 11 lần giá trị đầu tư cho tới quý 3 năm 2014


Châu Á là khu vực thúc đẩy tăng trưởng giá trị kinh tế lớn nhất về game online và game mobile. Digi-Capital dự tính rằng Châu Á và Châu Âu có thể chiếm hơn 80% thị trường kết hợp của cả game online và game mobile. Ngày nay, game đang chiếm 32% tổng số ứng dụng mobile và đóng góp 74% doanh thu ứng dụng mobile trong năm 2013.
Ngoài ra, giá trị trung binh của các thương vụ mua lại và sát nhật của ngành game cũng tăng 145% từ năm 2013 lên mức 174 triệu USD trong quý 3 năm 2013. Giá trị của các vụ đầu tư cũng đã tăng 45% trong quý 3 năm 2014 so với năm 2013.
>>*Xu hướng 5 năm tới của ngành game mobile Trung Quốc ra sao?*

----------

